# Went into Rescue with AGA-Pure bred golden will be put to sleep if not rescued



## lynn0624rj (Mar 27, 2012)

*Went into Rescue with AGA.*



Liked · 3 hours ago 
Dog with diabetes needs home!! Toby is a pure bred 3-4 year old golden retriever who was diagnosed with diabetes as a puppy. He is a very friendly dog but needs a LOT of care and attention.

As we all know, living with diabetes can be expensive and the vet has included the cost for Toby's care:

He takes 15 units of insulin twice a day--prescription needs to be filled at a human pharmacy and will cost $30-$100/month. Ideally, he needs to... fast and come into the vet for a glucose curve every six weeks, which costs $75.

He will need to eat diabetic management dog food for his entire life.
Science Diet's W/D 17-pound bag is $35.59; Purina DCO's 18-pound bag is $47.52.









Please help us find a home for this sweet beauty! Unfortunately, due to his very high health cost, the owners will be putting him down soon if a new home isn't found. Anyone that may be interested in Toby may contact Stewart at [email protected].

Let's not give up on Toby! Please spread the word!


----------



## lynn0624rj (Mar 27, 2012)

Toby is posted on the facebook page for gulf south golden retriever rescue. Someone even said they may be able to get the insulin for Toby for free!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aww, that poor baby!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I am actually tempted because i have a soft spot for diabetics. I am unfortunately full with a grumpy old lab that wouldn't accept another adult dog in our house.
But I just want to assure anyone thinking about this that diabetes is NOT a death sentence.
I had a diabetic cat for 11 yrs that died at the ripe old age of 17.

All of my experience is with cats, and as an owner not a vet, so some research into dogs and diabetes needs to be done.

There are some cost saving steps you can take. I have a great vet who works with me and we did the diabetes as more of a team with her coaching and giving advice.

You can get a human glucometer and check their blood sugar levels at home. For cats at least this was more accurate as the stress of going to the vet would raise the glucose levels in my cat by about 150 points. I did do a side by side with my glucometer and my vets machine and it was within 5-10 point each time. 
I checked her sugar every day before her insulin shot to make sure it was appropriate to give a shot-there were a few times than for whatever reason she was too low. About once every 2 months I would do the curve at home (check BG) every 2 hours and give the data to my vet to see if any adjustments needed to be made. Cats also get something called somogyi effect. This is a bounce that happens if blood sugar drops too low, the body can put out glucogon to raise the blood sugar. I you see this high number without seeing the low number that caused it, you would think that you need to increase the dose of insulin while in fact the opposite is true!

In cats at least the various owner accounts suggest that science diet W/D was not the best food to feed. Many many people (myself included) had better BG levels by going with the better grain free foods you would find at a good pet store. Better BG means less insulin needed. Less insulin is better.

There are things that an owner (in conjunction with a good vet) can do to make diabetes more economically feasible.

Diabetes has a learning curve but is doable.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

So true Jennifer! I have seen a lot of diabetic pets live to a ripe old age with the help of a good pet owner and vet support.


----------



## ChasingChase (Feb 2, 2013)

*Pure bred golden will be put to sleep if not rescued due to diabetes costs*

This breaks my heart. Where does this dog live?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lynn0624rj (Mar 27, 2012)

*Where does this dog live*

I'm not sure of his location. I was just informed that he is in a foster home and has had several inquiries to adopt. I hope he gets his forever home.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

*Pure bred golden will be put to sleep if not rescued due to diabetes costs*

Awww I'm tempted but if I did then I would have a hard time feeding myself, hope he finds a good home


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 4theluvofgoldens (Dec 11, 2012)

I lost my golden mix this past August at 16 yrs old. He was diabetic for at least the last 5 yrs of his life. Injections twice a day, could never seem to get his levels regulated. I purchased insulin from WalMart for a fraction of the cost, under $30. Taking care of him was a challenge but I'd do it all over again if I could. I hope this sweet baby finds humans that don't give up on him because he's not 100% healthy. Our pets should be forever, not "until...." please keep us posted.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Having a diabetic dog myself. It is very manageable. Hope he finds a home!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

GRREAT takes in diabetic Goldens and will even maintain them for life if they are not adopted by someone willing to accept the cost of their care. Failing all else, perhaps that's an option. I don't know whether other rescues have a similar practice.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

4theluvofgoldens said:


> I lost my golden mix this past August at 16 yrs old. He was diabetic for at least the last 5 yrs of his life. Injections twice a day, could never seem to get his levels regulated. I purchased insulin from WalMart for a fraction of the cost, under $30. Taking care of him was a challenge but I'd do it all over again if I could. I hope this sweet baby finds humans that don't give up on him because he's not 100% healthy. Our pets should be forever, not "until...." please keep us posted.


 
Yes! Walmart had it for $25 dollars here. That was the cheapest I could find it. And it could be purchased there without a prescription along with the syringes believe it or not.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Toby*

Here is Toby's Facebook Link
It won't let me post a message asking if he has rescue.
https://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#...49786456&set=o.159009794161852&type=1&theater


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope he finds a nice home real soon, he's a little sweetie!


----------



## ChasingChase (Feb 2, 2013)

*Pure bred golden will be put to sleep if not rescued due to diabetes costs*

I lost my golden mix this past August at 16 yrs old. He was diabetic for at least the last 5 yrs of his life. Injections twice a day, could never seem to get his levels regulated. I purchased insulin from WalMart for a fraction of the cost, under $30. Taking care of him was a challenge but I'd do it all over again if I could. I hope this sweet baby finds humans that don't give up on him because he's not 100% healthy. Our pets should be forever, not "until...." please keep us posted.

I completely agree! Really makes me sad. Please keep us updated and thanks for sharing!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

*Pure bred golden will be put to sleep if not rescued due to diabetes costs*

I hope that family never get another dog. They don't deserve it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lynn0624rj (Mar 27, 2012)

*Toby*

I just got a response about Toby. He is in foster and he has a couple people that are diabetic and know what it's like to deal with this. Sounds like he has a great foster.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you, great news!


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: Pure bred golden will be put to sleep if not rescued due to diabetes costs*

Hope this boy finds a good home!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChasingChase (Feb 2, 2013)

*Pure bred golden will be put to sleep if not rescued due to diabetes costs*

Great news! Hope he finds a wonderful forever home! He's so handsome 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jackson's Mom (Aug 29, 2011)

Update on Toby, doesn't look good for the sweet boy:

Please continue to share Golden boy Toby, the sweetie with diabetes. Toby is still looking for an angel who can provide him with the special care he needs for the rest of his life.

The latest update on Toby per the main thread .. 
"Latest news on Toby. Please note that this email has gone out to hundreds of people in rescue, including contacts at Best Friends. I've sent Susan the website for Adopt a Golden. If you have emailed Stewart and not received a reply, please email [email protected]/ Here's the news:
Hey All,
Toby is still without a home but is so happy being with Stewart who can only keep him "temporarily". And that could be very soon.

Thanks to everyone who has posted his picture and info we are getting a lot of replies. But Toby must go to a very special home. And this has not been easy to find.

Stewart took him to the vet today for a check up. He has a urinary tract infection which is easily treated with antibiotics. His insulin was increased to 17 units twice a day and his glucose level will be checked again next week. He is on Hills WD low fat Glucose management. The vet also detected a heart murmur. Sure doesn't sound like his former owners cared, or took very good care of him. We have found a wonderful vet who does care and is getting his Diabetes controlled.

Toby loves people and gets along with Stewarts two dogs. We don't know how he is with cats.

We had a terrific lady who wanted Toby. We gave her the update tonight. She is a Diabetic and felt that with along with her
dogs, and having a Diabetic dog, it might be difficult and quite expensive. She's right, and we completely appreciated and understand her honesty. It can be costly to have a dog with any lifelong medical condition.

Please forward this new information to anyone that you feel can provide the medical care he will need for a lifetime, and of course a forever loving home.

They can first come to Baton Rouge to meet Toby!! Then, we can arrange a meet and greet at their home with their family."


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Just got an email from the adoption coordinator at Gulf South Golden Retriever Rescue (as I put in a request to adopt Toby). She has let me know that they have a family from New Orleans who's husband is a diabetic coming to look at him. She has reassured me that Toby is safe forever - he will not be put down . Very happy to know this handsome sweet boy is safe.


----------



## Jackson's Mom (Aug 29, 2011)

Yay!!! Thanks so much for the update, I feel so much better knowing he's safe!


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

*Pure bred golden will be put to sleep if not rescued due to diabetes costs*

Toby is going to Atlanta!!!! Adopt a Golden is taking him, they are trying to get Pilots and Paws to fly him since a ground trip would be hard on him, he is not with AGA yet but they already put out the word to find him a foster home. I think he is in good hands with AGA!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lynn0624rj (Mar 27, 2012)

*Golden will be pts if not rescued*

I'm confused as to why he would be going to Atlanta and they are looking for a foster when it was being said that there was someone in New Orleans that wanted him. I just want to make sure that this information being posted is correct? I've heard of dogs that ended up getting put down due to miscommunications.


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

*Pure bred golden will be put to sleep if not rescued due to diabetes costs*

Lynn, I saw it posted in AGA's FB page on March 21st, they had a link, I'll try to find it and link it here. 
http://http://adoptagoldenatlanta.com/blog/toby-needs-a-special-foster/

Hope it works. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

*Pure bred golden will be put to sleep if not rescued due to diabetes costs*

http://adoptagoldenatlanta.com/blog/toby-needs-a-special-foster/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Yes, AGA-Atlanta is getting this guy. A transport has already been put together and he will be arriving in Atlanta this coming Saturday.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

AGA-Atlanta is a good, special group. Toby is in safe hands.


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

Just found this..so glad he's being taken care of...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Adopt a Golden Atlanta*

I am so grateful that this guy is going to Adopt a Golden Atlanta-they are a wonderful group!!


----------

